# PerFecta 9mm 115 grain FMJ @ WalMart.........



## Cait43

Stopped at the local WalMart to pick up some 9mm.... Seems WalMart is trying some new 9mm stock...

They normally have been selling:
Federal 9mm 115 grain FMJ RN 50 rounds for $14.77 plus tax

All they had in stock today(about 50 boxes):
PerFecta 9mm 115 grain FMJ 50 rounds for $13.97 plus tax

To see if the ammunition you are looking for is available at your local WalMart visit the below link:
http://ammo-can.net/

(While this site is not 100% accurate it comes close.... When looking its best to check this site daily and when the ammunition you want shows go go ASAP.... I find this works best.....)

Any of you tried this ammunition?


----------



## DIESEL44

I stopped at a walmart I had never been to last Thursday and they had about 50 boxes of the Perfecta. I asked how many I could buy and he said as many as you want. He said he had a shelf full of 22 ammo and one guy bought it all. The other walmarts I visit for ammo will only sell 3 boxes at a time. I did buy 2 boxes of the Perfecta but haven't used any yet.


----------



## Cait43

WalMart I went to had unlimited on all ammo purchases except 3 box limit on 22 ammunition........

While not a fan of restrictions I do endorse limiting under ammunition shortage circumstances....... The person that purchased all the 22 ammunition shows the need for purchase limits......


----------



## RK3369

Cait43 said:


> WalMart I went to had unlimited on all ammo purchases except 3 box limit on 22 ammunition........
> 
> While not a fan of restrictions I do endorse limiting under ammunition shortage circumstances....... The person that purchased all the 22 ammunition shows the need for purchase limits......


exactly, and i'll bet you'll see that 22 for sale online shortly at outrageous prices.


----------



## warbird1

The Perfecta is made in Italy and is excellent ammo. Tried it through two different guns last week. No malfunctions of any kind. Accurate and clean firing.


----------

